# My margarine loving cat



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

So like the title says, I have a cat who just loves margarine. I figured it out after watching her like my plate clean when she happened to find some margarine residue on it. Since then she seems to just know when I'm having something with margarine on it, and she begs to be allowed to lick my plate or my fingers when I'm done. 

Hilariously, she showed absolutely no interest in real butter when I offered her a little taste of that. Now I'm just wondering if there's any reason I shouldn't let her lick my plates after I have toast. She shows no interest in anything else I leave on my plate (even cooked meat doesn't interest her), and she really only gets a few little drops of margarine maybe once or twice a week, but I know margarine is pretty far from natural for a cat to be eating at all. Any thoughts? :neutral: I don't want to give her anything that might harm her.


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

It could be the extra fat - the specific fats, really, in the margarine you use. There might not be that type of fat in the cat food you feed, thus the cat desires it a LOT.  It happens, even if it's not a fat thats needed. Just check the ingrediant list on the tub to make sure there's nothing you don't want the cat to eat. Especially watch out for partially hydroginated fats, since those are very much a bad thing to have - even 0.5 grams per day of trans fats for a human doubles (or more) our heart disease risks. 

You are lucky - my cats will beg for almost anything. I've got it so they wont eat off a plate 95% of the time (still working on it some when we're not guarding an empty plate/bowl)... But Gandolf likes about half of what he's tried, and Smudge will eat anything.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, that is cute! I have no real answer for you, but I just had to comment, lol. 

Apollo used to eat Romain lettuce.. LOVED it. If I was eating a sandwich, the little bugger would sneak up behind me and wait until I had the sandwich close to my mouth, then smack it out of my hand and take off with a piece of lettuce. Bahahaha.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I learned the hard way not to leave an uncovered little tub of margarine on the counter. My girls LOVE it.

I think the brand I get is "I Can't Believe It's Not Catnip!"


----------



## Tifta (Aug 19, 2011)

LoL that's cute! 
My boy is Banana crazy, he will do just about anything to get some.


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Haha thats pretty cute... my Max likes bread, specially croissants aparently. I cant leave anything out on the counters anymore, even if they are in plastic wrap on in a plastic container he finds a way to open it.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitzi does this too. Although she likes margarine AND butter! I think it's the dairy content. She steals my OH's toast at every opportunity. For her birthday she had a 'toast with margarine' cake.


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL!!! Thinking about it, I know my bird will eat anything that has butter/margarine on it, as long as there is no garlic. Though, she usually will toss the bread after she licked off all the butter - then the cats get the bread!


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL well at least I can see that my cat isn't the only one with very specific tastes! Although stuff like banana or LETTUCE of all things, that's so adorable! 

Anyway I guess I'm not going to worry about the occasional lick of margarine


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh yes, Evie loves eating courgette... and she was so proud of herself the other day as she managed to steal a... CAULIFLOWER! Bless.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Funny! my cat Sherbert liked sauerkraut for some reason....


----------

